# Halloween Themed Names For a New Kitten?



## x__thirteen

Hello! I'm getting a kitten tomorrow and I'm really stuck on what I'm going to name him.

I'm rescueing the kitten from a shelter, and he's an all black male, which made me think it would be a good idea to have a halloween themed name for my new little boy!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. All I can think of is 'Jack Skellington', lol!


----------



## spookineer

I'd go with your first instinct, love it!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I have had black cats named Halloweenish
Spirit (Female)
Shadow (male)
Esoteric (Male)
Anton ...as in Anton LeVey...(Male)
Name the kitten after it's personallity, like Psycho


----------



## x__thirteen

XD Thanks for the suggestions! And its a good idea to wait and see what his personality is before I name him.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I have two black kitties - both females adopted from a shelter, but neither one has Halloween names. Around these parts, you aren't allowed to adopt a black cat in the month of October due to some really sick people out there hurting them.

Some more names:

Salem
Nathaniel
Vincent (as in Price)
Ash (lead character's name in the Evil Dead series)
Alfred (Hitchcock)
Norman (Bates)
Edgar or Poe
Raven 
Pugsley
Sabbath
Samhain
Rasputin
Basil (Rathbone)
Goblin


----------



## Ween12amEternal

> *JackReaper* wrote: ...Name the kitten after it's personallity, like Psycho.


Or, if it's like most cats, Schizo! Other fun names: Blackie, Tenthirtyone ( 10/31), Spooky, Frightnin' or Fright'n'er, HauntKitty, Boo!Boo!Kitty, Exhumed, Gravedigger, Moonshine, TunaWraith or, simply, Halloween.


----------



## x__thirteen

omg Boo!Boo!Kitty XD!! *dies laughing*

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys!

I really like Vincent and Raven and Poe and Moonshine 

And I'm really sorry about all the horrible people Frankie's. That's just plain wrong.


----------



## Gothikim

I agree with Jack & We'en on the personality thing, but it never hurts to have a list of names to frame your decision 

My black cat is named Beastie, which fits his personality and is a little bit Halloweenish (Scottish name for a little monster).


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez

We had a cat named Spooky(black), and a cat named Pumpkin(orange). A good white cat name would be Casper.


----------



## ElectricChairAve

I have a black female named Sabrina and I had black cat named Oliver but my roommates prefered to call him Lucifer (he really wasnt a devil, more like they were the devil)... I have also had the white cat named Casper. Naming a cat is hard, its like naming a child... Good luck with the kitten!! Post a pic when you name him!!


----------



## a witch from canada

hummm if he is a little devil you can call him lucifer


----------



## Rikki

I had a black cat as a child that I named Boo because the first night I had him he scared me to death! The living room was dark and I was reaching for the light switch, which was above the couch. He, apparently, was lurking on the back of the couch and attacked my hand. I thought I had been "got" by something horrible.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

Hey Boo-Boo is the name of my kitty! Check out my avatar!


----------



## Addict

TEIVEL ( yiddish for devil)
FANG
KORAY (means amber moon)
ESPIRIDION (little spirit)
GOGO (spirit)
TOLA (means October)
MOHAN (bewitching) 
HADES (ruler of the underworld )


----------



## octoberist

Gothikim said:


> I agree with Jack & We'en on the personality thing...


There's the perfect Halloween name right there - Ween.
If I had a black kitten right now I would name him (or her) Ween.
But I don't.
So go ahead and use it.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

2 Halloween addicts said:


> TEIVEL ( yiddish for devil)
> FANG
> KORAY (means amber moon)
> ESPIRIDION (little spirit)
> GOGO (spirit)
> TOLA (means October)
> MOHAN (bewitching)
> HADES (ruler of the underworld )


Oh, I really like Hades!

Can't wait to see a pic of your new kitty!


----------



## halloweenking777

I have 2 female cats that we got just before halloween 3 years ago one is black and the other is striped their names are casper and spooky. casper being the black one. The friendly little ghost and spooky is the tough little ghost, their names fit.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

I know you have already named your baby but thought of this name as I was reading through the forum. Holly Ween


----------



## x__thirteen

I havn't named him yet. Going to pick him up in a few hours. I'm really very excited.

Thanks so much for your enthusiastic suggestions everyone!!

I'll post a pic' of him as soon as I can!


----------



## sweet&sinister

my sister got a black cat from petsmart he was already named black magic. I thought the name was cute. Someone already said ween thats what i call my cat (aka meanie ween)


----------



## Long_Tom

Gothikim said:


> My black cat is named Beastie, which fits his personality and is a little bit Halloweenish (Scottish name for a little monster).


Is he a long-leggedy beastie? I'll bet he goes bump in the night! 

If I had a black cat, I would name him Superstition.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

Alton Brown sounds good to me...


----------



## Halloweiner

I'd name it after that cat in Hocus Pocus - Thackery Binx


----------



## allhallowseve

I got a black kitten when I was a little (did I mention my Father was a vet?) Anyway, being the "bright" creative one, I named her.... wait for it.....

Blacky!
Thank you!
Need not to worry we had Several opportunities to practice names throughout the years!


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez

Long_Tom said:


> Is he a long-leggedy beastie? I'll bet he goes bump in the night!
> 
> If I had a black cat, I would name him Superstition.


...and you could call him stitches for short! nice


----------



## SouthernBelle

I'd name it "Christmas". Just because.

lol!


----------



## JohnnyL

Binks from Hocus Pocus


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have female 2 kittens. One is black (Binx) and the other is black and white (Bellatrix - cause she's a psycho).


----------



## selz

I've got a thing for the name "pumpkin"...but I call all the kids I know it too, so would get confusing for me


----------



## x__thirteen

Well, I got my kitten, but sadly I had a severe allergic reaction to him ;-;










That was him. I named him Ozzy, but he went to live with my younger sister's boyfriend, who lives with his grandparents. His gramma had a black cat named Midnight who lived to be sixteen, but died two months ago. When she saw him she got all teary eyed so I knew it was ment to be.

Still, I miss him, though ;-;


----------



## colmmoo

What about:

Night
Ebony
Ivory


----------



## ICKYVICKI

We'll just call you Ellen DeGereres! J/K


----------



## Ween12amEternal

x__thirteen said:


> Well, I got my kitten, but sadly I had a severe allergic reaction to him ;-; ... When she saw him she got all teary eyed so I knew it was ment to be. ... Still, I miss him, though ;-;


Aww *x__thirteen* I'm so sorry! At least he's in a happy home, and he made a grandma happy! Maybe you can get a hypo-allergenic black poodle...


----------



## beautycastvixen

*Naming the kitten*

Love the name Jack Skellington!!


----------



## maximpakt

I have 3 black cats currently. Thier names are spooky, midnight and salem. Used to have one named Djin.


----------



## beautycastvixen

My black and white cat is Oreo.....


----------



## x__thirteen

We'en12amEternal said:


> Aww *x__thirteen* I'm so sorry! At least he's in a happy home, and he made a grandma happy! Maybe you can get a hypo-allergenic black poodle...


Thank you, We'en. <3

I actually already have a dog, lol. Her name, though, is Lilly. I call her Cujo, though. But only because she's so tiny. She's a chihuahua.


----------



## Addict

I'm so sorry that you had to get rid of your new kitten "Ozzy" . At least the home he went to is a nice one and you can see him for a little bit before your allergies start to act up.


----------



## beautycastvixen

*Kitten*

I have allergies to so many things, and I am sure including my cats. I end up sniffing and sneezing constantly. It is definitely a hard thing to give up an animal, and now mine are older, impossible. Best to do it when they are a kitten.


----------



## halloweenking

I really like Salem and maybe even Boo.


----------



## beautycastvixen

Boo is awesome!!


----------

